
Why do we struggle to believe that we will die one day? - gablusky
https://aeon.co/ideas/we-all-know-that-we-will-die-so-why-do-we-struggle-to-believe-it
======
esotericn
I hadn't realised that we do struggle to believe it; I've always been aware of
the fact that I would die.

What took me a good while to "realise", in the "existential shock" sense that
the author describes, was the nature of life _before_ death; the process of
maturation.

That you won't always be a sparkly eyed young man or woman. Your first love
will be forever unique. Your school years happen once. You are only ever
eighteen for one year. If indeed you have children, that will be a phase of
your life, and then you'll be a mother or father. And so on and so forth.

All of this might sound quite trivial, and perhaps it is, but it certainly hit
me like a wall of bricks to realise that we're hurtling forwards without a
reverse gear.

~~~
kaesar14
This is something I've felt quite viscerally since graduating college, that my
educational days are over. They're all I've ever known and it's quite bizarre
to suddenly be in a whole different phase of life.

I've come to think of this as starkly beautifully in its own way -- you can
never re-create the feeling of a specific time and place, and that's what
makes it special and wonderful in its own right. Take each day as it comes.

